# Polyphonic True Legato



## coraxcorax (Jul 22, 2013)

Is polyphonic legato possible with legato interval samples in Kontakt 4? and if it is, how does one implement it?


----------



## jesusginard (Jul 22, 2013)

For what I know, it's not possible to do polyphonic true legato with only one instrument. You'll need to have different instruments and poly true legato handled through a multiscript.


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 22, 2013)

... that, and it's VERY complicated! There are numerous ways to do it and every one of them has a drawback in some kind of way. That is the biggest problem: If you don't want to include any artificial latency there is no way for a script to know, if you want to play 2 notes, 3 notes , ...! Therefore, a script couldn't tell which note of the first chord should be connected to which note from the second chord, and so on.
I am really after this since about a year with max MSP, which is way more flexible than a Kontakt script. I have made some progress, but it seems there is not one perfect solution. It always depends upon the instruments used and what you want from it. 
E.g.: Compare Lass2 and Spitfire. The first is kind of good for playing live, but not 100% predictable. Spitfire ist rather something for editing - not of any value for palying live. You will get a good idea by looking at those two ...


----------



## coraxcorax (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the quick replies. I'm looking at just a single instrument in Kontakt, so it seems this would not be possible unless I wanted it for non-live playback only. 

Is max MSP useful as a sampler? Can it produce VSTs?


----------



## mk282 (Jul 23, 2013)

Max/MSP is not really a sampler (although I suspect it can load and play back samples), and no, it doesn't produce VSTs. It's a highly complex modular program. You can lose your whole life in it. :D


----------



## coraxcorax (Jul 23, 2013)

I think I'll stick to Kontakt


----------



## jesusginard (Jul 23, 2013)

Just found this video on YouTube about CineBrass. It has mono legato and poly legato... check it out! It seems that... yes, it's possible. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgXSIFS2i4Q


----------



## coraxcorax (Jul 24, 2013)

Ah, interesting, I will check that out


----------

